# Old 1 gallon jugs



## Madriver Wines (Jul 7, 2009)

I was rumaging thru my neighbors abandoned house yesterday and found 8 gallon jugs on a shelf in the basement. They were very dirty, 4 had lids and 4 did not. To make a long story short I was able to clean 7 of them. The other one had distilled water in it and now had a heavy white film in it that has resisted all my efforts so far. The others had vinegar in them.I cleaned them with a bathroom/kitchen cleaner with oxy. Soaked them full of bleach water for 10 -20 min. then washed in hot soapy water. Still I am leary of using them due to what they looked like to start with??!! I thought it was a jack pot, but the wife had different ideas. The mouth is small maybe a #5 or 5/2 stopper. I am sure they are ok to use but could use some reassurances lol.
I see 3 gallons of red raspberry going into these in the near future.
Steve


----------



## Tom (Jul 7, 2009)

Go for it!
Glass cleans up good. Make sure you get any "deposits" off the inside if any. Then sanitize.


----------



## cpfan (Jul 7, 2009)

Steve:

I know that these are OLD jugs, but it sounds to me like a #6 bung or a 28mm cap will work just fine.

Steve


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jul 7, 2009)

The #6 works but just barely. I was thinking of going a size smaller to get it to fit about half way down. I have 3 6s so I will use those to start with, thanks.
Maybe I should sell some of them? If not I will be compelled to fill them!
Any offers??


----------



## manku007 (Jul 8, 2009)

congratz Steve for all those jugs, I don't know very much about these all things right now, but I can only say that plz clean them as much as u can and in a good manner.  For safe and nice wine


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jul 10, 2009)

You will need some of those when you graduate up from 1 oz to a whole gallon.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Jul 14, 2009)

I lucked out and found three just a couple weeks ago over at my mom's. I know they have to be at least twenty years old.
I cleaned them out, soaked them several times, scrubbed them, bleached them and now have used them twice. The second time today when I racked some water melon for the first time. Just two gallons of it.
I watch the recycle bins all the time as I travel for work. On the bike it's easy to see into the baskets.
Found a 3 liter wine bottle just today.
I can remember every thing coming in glass bottles, from the chlorine bleach mom bought to all the pesticides I used back in the 70's on the tomato farm I worked on.


----------



## St Allie (Jul 14, 2009)

Steve?

why were you rummaging through your neighbours abandoned house?

Allie


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jul 15, 2009)

It is a long story but I did have permision to take any "junk" I wanted since the rest is headed for the land fill.....Honest!::


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jul 15, 2009)

Myakkagldwngr,
Man and I thought I was the only dumpster diver lol. Tell me about your watermellon wine. I am hesitant to try it thinking it will be super thin?? Watermellon has little flavor but we do like it around here.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Jul 16, 2009)

My SIL was the one wanting me to try it. Can you remember the ole country song about "watermelon wine"?
Right now I've two gallons sitting in gallon jugs after the first racking. I took a sip and can't say yet whether it was good or bad. The Alcohol was present in the taste and there was a little bit of the watermelon taste too. It's a light pink looking, like pink lemonade.
Another month or so and I'll rack it again and then try another sip.
As far as dumpster diving, well of course!!! I work in the construction industry here in Fl. and it sucks right now. I'm having to stay in the cheap mode right now so a free bottle is a free bottle. 
I can remember seeing recycle bins full of wine bottles, but haven't found one of them yet.


----------



## St Allie (Jul 16, 2009)

Ask your local restaurant if they will save their empty wine bottles for you .. 

Allie


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jul 16, 2009)

Maybe I will try watermellon after all. I will wait and see what you think of your batch first. Especially since I have quite a few lined up now anyways. More than I am alowed to do ha ha.
Steve


----------



## BobF (Aug 18, 2009)

Madriver Wines said:


> Maybe I will try watermellon after all. I will wait and see what you think of your batch first. Especially since I have quite a few lined up now anyways. More than I am alowed to do ha ha.
> Steve



Jack Keller has a recipe I have going now. A quick taste at the first racking indicates full flavor!

(( I would've posted a link, but I haven't posted enough yet ))


----------



## Madriver Wines (Aug 18, 2009)

Great keep us posted. Jack's recipes usually are alittle too high in ABV. for my tastes. Usually fudge the sugar some to lower starting SG.


----------

